# The Reptile Room



## cray (Apr 8, 2007)

Guys,
just saw 'A Series of Unfortunate Events', the kids move.
One of the characters is Billy Conolly as Uncle ...... someone, anyway,
He has what looks like an albino carpet or boa round his neck, there are other cool snakes as well, but some are obvously animated.

Have any of you had a good look at this flick to try to work out what is real and what species they are???

Just wondering???


----------



## koubee (Apr 8, 2007)

OMG...............We watched that last night too (me & Kids) and i thought the same thing, what are they????????

Very cool part of the movie....... 

Gotta love the kids flicks


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 8, 2007)

been a while since i seen it, but wasnt it an albino burmese? i dont know, dont have the best memory....


----------



## cray (Apr 8, 2007)

*2 real ones ??*

I think the albino is a carpet but could not get a good look at the head, seems really thick in the body, but I'm no expert.
The other one is the one on his arm when he is playing the harp, a banded type pattern red/brown - and creme, looks real to me.


----------



## hornet (Apr 8, 2007)

its not an aussie movie so most likely not a carpet, probably a burmese or ball phthon


----------



## Mork (Apr 8, 2007)

http://www.mcwetboy.net/snakesonfilm/2006/11/a_series_of_unfortunate_events.php

here's a pic and one guys guesses at the species.


----------



## hornet (Apr 8, 2007)

yea most certainly not a carpet


----------



## Retic (Apr 8, 2007)

That would have been a huge carpet ;-)


----------



## cray (Apr 8, 2007)

*Boa*

Yup, in the still it is mighty fat, and bit wrong in the head for a carpet.
Thanks people!


----------

